

Ruby on Android: Ruboto - dean
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-ruby/?ca=drs-

======
aaronbrethorst
Has anyone built and shipped an app that is currently in the Android
Marketplace using Ruboto?

What's the smallest possible app you can build and ship using it?

What are the performance characteristics like?

------
FlemishBeeCycle
I'd recommend Mirah (<https://github.com/mirah/mirah>) and Pindah
(<https://github.com/mirah/pindah>) as an _almost_ Ruby over Ruboto for
Android due to slow startup times from the poor performance of Reflection on
Dalvik.

------
jondot
Search for 'Ruboto IRB' in Android marketplace. Perhaps every Rubyist owning
an Android should at least have an IRB in his pocket :).

------
denysonique
This encourages me to write an app for Android.

~~~
nknight
This encourages me to use Ruby.

I keep waiting in vain for a real Python option on Android, but Jython-on-
Android was abandoned in favor of that lobotomized "android scripting
environment" mess.

I'm not Ruby's biggest fan, but I'll take it over Java any day.

------
rawsyntax
ruboto code on github <https://github.com/ruboto>

------
stretchwithme
at least the name is cool :-)

